# a page for gyms...



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there a page available or could be made available on UKM where gyms can promote themselves? divided by location perhaps?

thanks.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

There is a thread somewhere which lists the gyms that members here frequent. Otherwise, it may be worth asking a mod or Lorian if it's OK to promote a gym.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Here I just made one! lol

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=115231416912304798466.000495e189a0855153189

Add your own gym!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can add infromation about the gym too, their URL if they have a web site, photos etc also you can add the map as its public


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Added mine in basingstoke but not sure how to name it, so it's just called church lane at the moment :S


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

tom0311 said:


> Added mine in basingstoke but not sure how to name it, so it's just called church lane at the moment :S


What is it called?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Do any other forums do this? provide a map, divided into regions. Click on the region and see which gyms are there. click on the the gym for more information/pictures/link to website or facebook. This could be a USP for UKM and a small charge could be made to cover the work required?


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Would be great if someone could add a good gym on the Suffolk/Norfolk border, Bungay Harleston area, having real problems finding anything here.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Magic Torch- we're already on Google maps. UKM could do a far better job though im sure and charge for it!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rob, found you on google maps and added to the map above.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

expletive made a lidst of pay as you train gyms maybe it could be made into a sticky and gyms wanting to be added could be .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We are working on a directory as part of the forum which will allow gym owners (and other business owners) to promote themselves pm UK-M.


----------



## Kevman (Jun 17, 2011)

Lorian

I have to relocate to neasden for my work. I will be starting in January.

Do you know if there is a good BB/powerlifting gym in the area?

..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Kevman said:


> Lorian
> 
> I have to relocate to neasden for my work. I will be starting in January.
> 
> ...


http://www.genesisgym.co.uk/index.html


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/27409-gym-you-use-6.html#post1639127


----------

